# Writing a story:



## Catavenger

I'm writing a story. A murder mystery. 
I need a way for the characters to all get into the same place at the same time. 
I need to know just about three or four things about trucking.
Three or four because after the beginning of the story trucking will really not have much to do with the story.
 So I'm hoping  someone could answer them.
 1) Do truckers still use CBs?
 2) When the freeway is closed, I mean the all the freeways practically are closed in a state, (like there is a blizzard,  statewide flooding etc.) would the truckers be laid over in a city/town?
Even in the same small town? One of the truckers (at least) has to be from that town.


----------



## Doc

Recently I've been stuck in traffic on interstate for more than an hour on two different occasions.   The first time we were moving slow beside an 18 wheeler.  Wife hollered out the window asking if he knew why all 3 lanes of traffic were at a near dead stop.  He said construction and if we get off at next exit to follow Rt. xxx and it went parallel to the interstate.   So I know he had a CB.

Next time we were stuck no truck to talk to ....so I bought a hand held CB for when we are on the road in hopes that I can listen in on truckers to know about why we are stopped ..or even to know about traffic issues ahead of time.   

Many long range trucks have sleepers cabs so that the driver sleeps in the truck ...at a rest stop or off the side of the road.   But I bet you can work in a reason to have multiple truckers stay in your target small town.    Good luck.


----------



## deand1

In the west most all freeways lead into the mountains with passes that will be closed when a cold storm drops temps and leaves the roadway icy.  Truckers are warned by remotely controlled freeway signs to exit at a certain location prior to starting up the grade. There are large truck stops with parking for these trucks during the closure.  Over the road truckers use sleepers, short haul truckers stay at home or use motels in the area.  My experience is that CB's are not used by experienced truckers due to the low life's overloading the waves with obscene and dishonest comments.  Cell phones are the method of contact now.


----------

